# Why continue with Private Health Insurance



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

Why do people under pension age who are not working keep paying Private Health Insurance after they have been in Spain for 12 months when they can pay into the Spanish health System or is it better for a small increase to keep paying for Private Health Insurance and not pay into the Spanish health care system.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I am under pension age but my husband is not. We are both now in the Spanish state health system via the S1 form (me as his dependant) but have opted to keep our private health insurance on as well, for two main reasons.

Firstly the uncertainty surrounding Britain's future in Europe. If the UK votes to leave, I have my doubts as to whether a future British Government who would almost certainly be further to the Right than the present one would want to keep funding the healthcare of pensioners living abroad. If we cancelled our private health insurance now but wanted to apply for new cover in the future, I would now have a pre-existing condition which would make it more expensive and more difficult to get cover.

Secondly the long waiting lists for some elective treatments and things like physiotherapy in the state system (in the Málaga area at least, where we are). From everything I hear the treatment is first class when you get it, and certainly if I were in a road accident or had a heart attack or cancer, I'd prefer to be treated in the state system. But having had a neighbour who, for example, waited a year for a hip replacement, in great pain (and that was after her GP finally referred her for surgery), I'd rather keep the private option. When I need to see a cardiologist to have my condition monitored, I get an appointment within a week, on a date that's convenient to me.

Our insurance costs us €60 a month each at the moment, exactly the same as the Convenio Especial. New and younger customers would get it cheaper, so it actually costs less than the Convenio Especial. Neither cover the cost of medication, so no difference there.

The clinic I normally go to for treatment is always full of Spanish patients so many of them obviously like to have the option of where they are treated, too.


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Thanks for that we are going to a residential park in Alameda. as we are both 60 it will be a few years before we will be able to get into the Spanish health care system for free. If you were both under the retirement age so had no free access to the Spanish Health care system would you also pay to be in the Spanish system as well as paying for you Private Health Care? Who is your private health care provider?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Taker13075 said:


> Hi Thanks for that we are going to a residential park in Alameda. as we are both 60 it will be a few years before we will be able to get into the Spanish health care system for free. If you were both under the retirement age so had no free access to the Spanish Health care system would you also pay to be in the Spanish system as well as paying for you Private Health Care? Who is your private health care provider?


I wouldn't pay double the amount to have both state cover and private cover, no. Our private health insurer is called Prevision Medica, but they only cover Málaga province and part of Córdoba province (I don't know where Alameda is, sorry) so I don't know if they would be of any use to you. 

One advantage of the Convenio Especial is that they cover all pre-existing conditions, although as you mentioned you still need private health insurance for at least your first year in Spain.

But private health insurance can actually work out cheaper than the €60 per month charged for the Convenio Especial.

You pays your money and you takes your choice, as they say.


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

Thank for that. Alameda is about 40 min drive north from Malaga.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

State healthcare rivals, if not beats the NHS in the UK IMHO and of course for pre-existing conditions it is non discriminative but the Private system in Spain is absolutely outstanding. I am lucky enough to have both but if I had to pay for one or the other i would opt for private ... amazing hospitals, specialists or even surgery within a day or two and so on. Its really down to preference though as I have had treatment on the SS and really cannot fault it


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

The only benefit I can see for SS is that it covers pre existing conditions. If you don't have any pre existing conditions it is better to have Private then when you get to retirement age get the SS for free


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Private versus public*



Lynn R said:


> I am under pension age but my husband is not. We are both now in the Spanish state health system via the S1 form (me as his dependant) but have opted to keep our private health insurance on as well, for two main reasons.
> 
> Firstly the uncertainty surrounding Britain's future in Europe. If the UK votes to leave, I have my doubts as to whether a future British Government who would almost certainly be further to the Right than the present one would want to keep funding the healthcare of pensioners living abroad. If we cancelled our private health insurance now but wanted to apply for new cover in the future, I would now have a pre-existing condition which would make it more expensive and more difficult to get cover.
> 
> ...


Lynn has covered all of it but if your Spanish is not too good then there is more chance within the private system to find English speakers, especially among the younger medical staff.
A fair number of the private Spanish patients will also depend on where they work cos a lot of companies still pay into private medical services which probably changes once they retire, but as Lynn says if their companies have paid in for many years then the patients would have a cheaper rate.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xicoalc said:


> State healthcare rivals, if not beats the NHS in the UK IMHO and of course for pre-existing conditions it is non discriminative but the Private system in Spain is absolutely outstanding. I am lucky enough to have both but if I had to pay for one or the other i would opt for private ... amazing hospitals, specialists or even surgery within a day or two and so on. Its really down to preference though as I have had treatment on the SS and really cannot fault it


I agree that the regional system here in Andalucia is better than the NHS but our experience of private health care has not been good.
OH had melanomas treated privately. The 'surgeon' did both affected hands during one operation which meant she had problems eáting, washing, dressing, everything. Her hands were bandaged like boxing gloves. The whole process cost €000s and the melanomas returned. So she went to the local hospital, was operated on one hand at a time, and when she returned for cura she was astonished to find the 'surgeon' who had operated privately working as a nurse....
So far the op seems to have been successful.
I had two cataract ops at the same hospital. You are given a 'bill' to show how much your treatment cost. Mine came to under €900. A friend had the same ops, same surgeon working privately, cost almost €4000.
I was having hearing problems in my left ear. Private consultant tested,sent me for a MRI scan, took €500 off me, said I needed a hearing aid, cost around €2000. At this time I was diagnosed with high blood pressure and other cardio problems at the local hospital. As soon as I started taking the blood pressure pills the hearing problem vanished. My cardio guy said that's often the cause of hearing problems.
So neither of us has any trust in private health care.
The people in the state system aren't motivated by profit, that's what private medicine is about.


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

Are you saying you had private health insurance and still had to pay for treatment or did you just go private without insurance


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Taker13075 said:


> Are you saying you had private health insurance and still had to pay for treatment or did you just go private without insurance


No, we were insured. But many cheaper insurance companies only provide GP visits and ambulance service as part of the annual fee. Our annual fee for two adults, no pre- existing conditions, was €500 a year.
Hospital stays, operations, scans, bandages...all extra. 
We both have SS cards but when we first got here neither of us spoke much Spanish.
The GP service was useful.
Now we have no private insurance and are very happy with the regional health service. We have a consultorio in the village and I've rung for an appointment at 10.00 and been given one before 12.00 on the same day.
Our nearest town operates a free clinic for over 55s. I went for a check up and was diagnosed with several serious heart problems including a blocked artery. Within a couple of weeks I had an appointment with a cardio specialist. I had every test imagineable, from scans to electrocardiographs to Holter tests...it was decided I did not need surgery or a pacemaker, just pills every day, and three years later everything that was ' severa' is now 'ligera'.
After having appointments every couple of months for two years I now have a yearly check up with the cardio specialist..
Andno need to flash the credit card..


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

I suppose the level of what you receive is based on how much you are prepared to pay.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I agree that the regional system here in Andalucia is better than the NHS but our experience of private health care has not been good.
> OH had melanomas treated privately. The 'surgeon' did both affected hands during one operation which meant she had problems eáting, washing, dressing, everything. Her hands were bandaged like boxing gloves. The whole process cost €000s and the melanomas returned. So she went to the local hospital, was operated on one hand at a time, and when she returned for cura she was astonished to find the 'surgeon' who had operated privately working as a nurse....
> So far the op seems to have been successful.
> I had two cataract ops at the same hospital. You are given a 'bill' to show how much your treatment cost. Mine came to under €900. A friend had the same ops, same surgeon working privately, cost almost €4000.
> ...


I think your friend who paid €4,000 for cataract surgery was well ripped off! There are private clinics throughout Spain offering the procedure for far less than that. I paid €1,300 earlier this year for one eye. The fee included initial consultation, surgery and three follow-up appointments. I phoned for an appointment on a Monday, had the first consultation the next day and the operation the following Monday. I was advised that I would be lucky to get the op done within a year if I had gone via the public health system. My wife and I have had treatment at three different private hospitals in Spain and each of them has been superb.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Skipper said:


> I think your friend who paid €4,000 for cataract surgery was well ripped off! There are private clinics throughout Spain offering the procedure for far less than that. I paid €1,300 earlier this year for one eye. The fee included initial consultation, surgery and three follow-up appointments. I phoned for an appointment on a Monday, had the first consultation the next day and the operation the following Monday. I was advised that I would be lucky to get the op done within a year if I had gone via the public health system. My wife and I have had treatment at three different private hospitals in Spain and each of them has been superb.


Yes, I thought the fee was exorbitant, even for a 'posh' private clinic in Marbella.
But someone has to pay for the white leather sofas and artwork in the waiting room.
My friend spent three days in the same clinic for some ailment or other. She said that although she was presented with a menu and wine list before lunch and dinner, the food was awful.
But she thinks the fact you pay means you must get better treatment.

I waited three months for my first eye op, another three for the second. Tbh, the cataracts weren't really a problem.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I agree that the regional system here in Andalucia is better than the NHS but our experience of private health care has not been good.
> OH had melanomas treated privately. The 'surgeon' did both affected hands during one operation which meant she had problems eáting, washing, dressing, everything. Her hands were bandaged like boxing gloves. The whole process cost €000s and the melanomas returned. So she went to the local hospital, was operated on one hand at a time, and when she returned for cura she was astonished to find the 'surgeon' who had operated privately working as a nurse....
> So far the op seems to have been successful.
> I had two cataract ops at the same hospital. You are given a 'bill' to show how much your treatment cost. Mine came to under €900. A friend had the same ops, same surgeon working privately, cost almost €4000.
> ...


Crikey, you have been through the mill a bit!

You are right though, the Private sector is after all a business. I refer back to the surgeon who wanted to do my tonsils which really was not needed (he clearly thought this was a great opportunity to get a couple of thousand from an insurer). There are two sides to consider. With private the doctors clearly want money but at the same time it could be argued that for some things the public sector needs to save money where possible although as I said, in my experience and clearly in yours the public sector is pretty dam good.

My advice to anyone going private, certainly before any type of procedure is to inform themselves, research their chosen clinic/hospital/professional and be sure you feel comfortable and not shy to get a second opinion.

A friend of mine recently had a baby in a very swish private hospital but was told that if anything was to go wrong or any complications during the birth she would be taken to the state hospital as the private one does not have emergency facilities for babies.. now, for me I would not even dream of going down that route because i would want to know that if in th middle of childbirth something went wrong there are all of the appropriate experts in the building ready to get to work and not 5 miles away and a ride in an ambulance!

As I said, I work to get SS and I have private still really because I get a very cheap price for Sanitas through a work scheme but I do think that the two can work hand in hand together pretty well... a couple of years ago, after donkeys years of intermittent problems it came the time for my wisdom teeth to go... one dentist said he wouldn't attempt it as they were too impacted and really I needed a hospital (this frisked me out even more as Dentists are my big fear)... long story short, the SS told me to have them done "asleep" would mean waiting up to 18 months. I saw a maxiofacial (something like that) surgeon privately and within a week (after the infection had gone) I was in the private hospital for a day for all four to come out under general anesthetic (as I requested) and I cannot fault the quality of care, skills of the dr or speed of service.

Moral of the story is that with Private just be a bit savvy and question everything and shop around - you are the CLIENT after all!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> No, we were insured. But many cheaper insurance companies only provide GP visits and ambulance service as part of the annual fee. Our annual fee for two adults, no pre- existing conditions, was €500 a year.
> Hospital stays, operations, scans, bandages...all extra.
> We both have SS cards but when we first got here neither of us spoke much Spanish.
> The GP service was useful.
> ...


I have seen that type of health insurance advertised but I wouldn't entertain it. Anything other than a comprehensive policy is a waste of money, IMO.

I get GP appointments in the state system very qyickly here, too. And as I said earlier, for the most serious and urgent conditions then I would prefer to be treated in the state system.

It is the more routine elective type of treatment where I think the private system can be more responsive and certainly quicker than the state system, though. I know that locally, patients who have to wait longer than the maximum period decreed by the SAS are referred to private hospitals to have the treatment they need, though - so the private hospitals can't be all bad if the state system itself is prepared to use them.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> I have seen that type of health insurance advertised but I wouldn't entertain it. Anything other than a comprehensive policy is a waste of money, IMO.
> 
> I get GP appointments in the state system very qyickly here, too. And as I said earlier, for the most serious and urgent conditions then I would prefer to be treated in the state system.
> 
> It is the more routine elective type of treatment where I think the private system can be more responsive and certainly quicker than the state system, though. I know that locally, patients who have to wait longer than the maximum period decreed by the SAS are referred to private hospitals to have the treatment they need, though - so the private hospitals can't be all bad if the state system itself is prepared to use them.


Yes, I agree. A Spanish friend in our local town was sent by the State to a private hospital for knee replacement surgery after being on the public health waiting list for two years (she had extreme difficulty walking even short distances!). The Valencia health authority allocated a huge amount of money to pay for the private treatment of public system patients because waiting lists were becoming ridiculously long.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I have seen that type of health insurance advertised but I wouldn't entertain it. Anything other than a comprehensive policy is a waste of money, IMO.
> 
> I get GP appointments in the state system very qyickly here, too. And as I said earlier, for the most serious and urgent conditions then I would prefer to be treated in the state system.
> 
> It is the more routine elective type of treatment where I think the private system can be more responsive and certainly quicker than the state system, though. I know that locally, patients who have to wait longer than the maximum period decreed by the SAS are referred to private hospitals to have the treatment they need, though - so the private hospitals can't be all bad if the state system itself is prepared to use them.


I'm extremely biased against private health care and private education!! That colours my judgment, I admit.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm extremely biased against private health care and private education!! That colours my judgment, I admit.


Why? Just think how much the State saves by people going private! I had private health insurance for 25 years that covered my whole family in the UK. The insurance company paid out tens of thousands of pounds for our family treatment which would otherwise have had to have been given by the local NHS hospital. In addition, the private health insurance provided by my employer was heavily taxed as a "benefit in kind" and I still had to pay full NI contributions! And, because of immediate treatment with no waiting times, that meant far less time off work, saving even more for the State in sick pay (certainly the case as far as my wife's employment was concerned). That's a win, win situation for the State surely?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

We have both private and state cover in Spain. Our experience in Madrid is that if you have to go into hospital then the state care is better (many private hospitals seem to be run by rather strict nuns). However if you need a specialist to look at something, or a special type of scan, then private is quicker and better. I had a damaged nerve in my shoulder last year and my GP only sent me for an x-ray, couldn't see anything and left it at that. At the same time I went to a private specialist, who sent me for NMR and electromagnetic scans as well, and they eventually found the problem.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm extremely biased against private health care and private education!! That colours my judgment, I admit.


I used to be, still am as regards private education. But the awful experiences we had with both my parents and the loss of my nephew and his partner's first baby due to NHS failings really disillusioned us, I'm afraid. You think, as I used to, that it would be better for people who are able to fight their corner to remain within the state system and make sure the treatment is good - but having come up against the system time and time again I can only say that it made me feel helpless, vulnerable and very afraid. 

Now, I can't say I can see how the fact that I might opt for private treatment for some things harms those who are on the state waiting lists. If I insisted on taking my turn along with them, I'd just be pushing someone else one place further down the list.

Given the opportunity I will always vote for maintaining and increasing where possible spending on state health and education resources so that everybody can be treated in the best and fastest way possible.


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

We also pay private and state, I haven't really used state medical center as they kindly built the hospital Quiron on my doorstep..
The doctors that work at the Quiron are the same that work at the state hospitals. 
I have friends that also pay both but prefer to use state healthcare (these are friends that also refuse to use the metro as they've used the buses all their lives ..lol..)


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree with Mary. Private is profit motivated and I think they often carry out non essential procedures. There was once a write up of the high amount of hystrectomies carried out by the private sector. One friend had a shoulder complaint, fairly common but it takes time to heal. He had an operation privately and months afterwards seems to be in more pain than before! Would have probably got better left. Another friend, only in her fifties was told she had a heart complaint at a Marbella clinic, after many tests and three different opinions she was declared normal!

We were in BUPA for many years but the premiums always increase if expensive treatment has been used. We decided to ring fence ourselves, put the money each month in a special account. Not had to use it yet and over the years it has mounted up. Two years ago OH had one of those general bowel tests they send out through the post from NHS. Was abnormal, saw a consultant the following week, had MRI and CT scans etc. 4 days later he was operated for a tiny tumour which was non malignant, doubt if he would have got it any quicker privately, they get busy too and possibly could put another more profitable operation before yours.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> I agree with Mary. Private is profit motivated and I think they often carry out non essential procedures. There was once a write up of the high amount of hystrectomies carried out by the private sector. One friend had a shoulder complaint, fairly common but it takes time to heal. He had an operation privately and months afterwards seems to be in more pain than before! Would have probably got better left. Another friend, only in her fifties was told she had a heart complaint at a Marbella clinic, after many tests and three different opinions she was declared normal!
> 
> We were in BUPA for many years but the premiums always increase if expensive treatment has been used. We decided to ring fence ourselves, put the money each month in a special account. Not had to use it yet and over the years it has mounted up. Two years ago OH had one of those general bowel tests they send out through the post from NHS. Was abnormal, saw a consultant the following week, had MRI and CT scans etc. 4 days later he was operated for a tiny tumour which was non malignant, doubt if he would have got it any quicker privately, they get busy too and possibly could put another more profitable operation before yours.


Well put.

A friend recently slipped a disc...she uses private care, same friend who paid megabucks for the eye ops...Bit of a snob.
She spent four days in hospital and was given a horrible corset to wear.. at great expense.
I snapped a ligament in my spine thirty years ago...I overslept, rushed to get dressed, bent down too quickly to put my knickers on and snap...... So I occasionally slip a disc if I move awkwardly.
But as I don't intend to hand over money for no good reason I usually take it easy for a few days, take Paracetomol and if I have to, although I hate doing so, use a walking stick to get about easier. (I use a stick I picked up in the campo, it doesn't look too much like a granny stick).
No hospital stay, no corset.....no bills to pay.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well put.
> 
> A friend recently slipped a disc...she uses private care, same friend who paid megabucks for the eye ops...Bit of a snob.
> She spent four days in hospital and was given a horrible corset to wear.. at great expense.
> ...


I often get a trapped nerve in my shoulder - it was trapped yesterday & I spent the day in agony & doing this weird twisting thing I do to untrap it. It worked - I'm a bit sore today, but I know I won't be tomorrow.

Opposite me there's a chiropractor who has the reputation of being a bit of a magician. One of my students suggested I go to see him. I happen to know that he charges something like 60€ for a first visit & 30€ish thereafter.

Now why would I go & pay when I can sort it out myself


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm extremely biased against private health care and private education!! That colours my judgment, I admit.


Are you talking generally or for you personally? I mean I wouldn't send my kids to a private school if there was a decent state school available, even if I was very rich, but I don't have a problem with other people sending their kids to private schools.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Well put.
> 
> A friend recently slipped a disc...she uses private care, same friend who paid megabucks for the eye ops...Bit of a snob.
> She spent four days in hospital and was given a horrible corset to wear.. at great expense.
> ...


There are back problems and back problems. My brother has been putting off his spinal surgery for several years, he did not really want to have it and he was warned that it did come with risks including possible paralysis. However, earlier this year it got to the stage when he could not work , could not drive and could not even hold a pen as he had lost all feeling in his hands. Thankfully it has gone well, I was really worried for him when he told me he had no alternative but to go ahead with it.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> No, we were insured. But many cheaper insurance companies only provide GP visits and ambulance service as part of the annual fee. Our annual fee for two adults, no pre- existing conditions, was €500 a year.
> Hospital stays, operations, scans, bandages...all extra.


One thing that ought to be mentioned, I think, is that since the rules for registering as a resident changed, that type of health insurance would not be acceptable for that purpose - it has to be a policy covering everything.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I think it is very wrong that Doctors can work for the state hospitals and moonlight in private clinics. Was talking about it with OH last night and he said he had heard that Spain didn't officially allow Doctors to do that. Anyone know if there is a ruling?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I think it is very wrong that Doctors can work for the state hospitals and moonlight in private clinics. Was talking about it with OH last night and he said he had heard that Spain didn't officially allow Doctors to do that. Anyone know if there is a ruling?


Apparently not, it is common, just the same as it is in the UK where very many hospital doctors (and particularly surgeons) have NHS contracts and private practice as well.

¿Médicos privados y públicos? | Salud | EL MUNDO

This older article from 2012 says that the Comunidad de Madrid was trying to introduce a system whereby doctors would have to make a choice to work in one sector or the other, but whether that ever came to fruition or not, I don't know.


http://www.eleconomista.es/espana/n...sanidad-publica-y-a-la-vez-en-la-privada.html

I wonder if Spanish state hospitals also take private patients, as NHS hospitals do?



http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/aug/19/private-patient-income-soars-nhs-privatisation


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I know that in some parts of UK there are options to pay for a private room. I remember some report years ago that people were paying to see Consultants to get pushed to the top of the NHS waiting list. Was a bit of a scandal at the time.

I remember seeing a notice in a GPs waiting room in San Pedro saying something like Do not ask the Doctor to accept payment as it is forbidden.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I know that in some parts of UK there are options to pay for a private room.
> 
> I remember seeing a notice in a GPs waiting room in San Pedro saying something like Do not ask the Doctor to accept payment as it is forbidden.


I think it's a bit more than being able pay for a private room, these days. Andrew Lansley's Health and Social Care Act lifted the cap on how much NHS hospitals can earn from private services from 2% to 49%.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It would seem from this case, where a complaint was made about a doctor in a Madrid state hospital using hospital facilities to carry out tests for private patients, that there is supposed to be strict separation between public and private facilities here.

Un hospital madrileño investiga el presunto uso de sus medios para pruebas de centros privados - RTVE.es

I know the big private hospitals here have their own A&E units and ITUs, which they don't have in the UK.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I often get a trapped nerve in my shoulder - it was trapped yesterday & I spent the day in agony & doing this weird twisting thing I do to untrap it. It worked - I'm a bit sore today, but I know I won't be tomorrow.
> 
> Opposite me there's a chiropractor who has the reputation of being a bit of a magician. One of my students suggested I go to see him. I happen to know that he charges something like 60€ for a first visit & 30€ish thereafter.
> 
> Now why would I go & pay when I can sort it out myself


I totally agree

As I type I am currently having a heart attack. However there's no way I am ringing for expensive rip off medical help.

If I can just crawl out to my garage I have a set of jump leads and a lorry battery which if I connect one wire to my chest and push the other well into my bum, should jumpstart my ticker and after a week or so the garage floor I will have saved a fortune.

Medical care- who needs it!


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

As someone who has never had medical insurance and fortunately only ever been to hospital as a visitor, this is an area that I know absolutely nothing about. But as our date to move to Spain is getting nearer I've now started researching this and have a question that someone may be able to answer.

I know plenty of people here in the UK who get increases in premiums if they start getting treated regularly for the same condition. I've also been told that there are companies on the continent that do not add this surcharge on because the policy terms stipulate that they cannot weight the premiums on an individual basis but only on a company wide basis for all policy holders. 

Does anyone know how this works? My girlfriend and me have no preconditions so it will be great to find a policy that does not punish us year on year if we become ill.

Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

st3v3y said:


> As someone who has never had medical insurance and fortunately only ever been to hospital as a visitor, this is an area that I know absolutely nothing about. But as our date to move to Spain is getting nearer I've now started researching this and have a question that someone may be able to answer.
> 
> I know plenty of people here in the UK who get increases in premiums if they start getting treated regularly for the same condition. I've also been told that there are companies on the continent that do not add this surcharge on because the policy terms stipulate that they cannot weight the premiums on an individual basis but only on a company wide basis for all policy holders.
> 
> ...


I can only say that I was diagnosed with a heart condition last year (only requiring regular monitoring at present, but with the prospect of valve replacement surgery in the future). Our health insurance premiums increased by only €5 per month (and that was for both of us) this year. I have not read of other people being charged higher premiums because of treatment they had already had either, although I know that many companies do hike premiums or even withdraw cover for people over a certain age. Mine does not, my husband turned 65 18 months ago and our premiums have only gone up by the usual small amount.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, in general, once you are with a company and passed all of the waiting periods the premiums only tend to go up in line with age, inflation and at the end of any promotion periods (when I was with Adeslas there was a sharp increase of about 15 euros a month after year two and I was told this was because i joined as part of a promotion.

You dont tend to get stung for developing a condition BUT if you ever want to move insurers and have developed anything this will of course be taken into account when the new insurers issue their quote and terms.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just for information, our monthly premiums for a couple with no pre-existing conditions started off at €80 per month when we took the policy out in December 2008 and have increased gradually until they reached €120 per month this January.


----------

